# Case Officer assigned in 2 day for subclass 190



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

I lodged my application on 4th Feb 2013 IST and case officer was assigned on 7th Feb 2013 :juggle:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

zivziva said:


> I lodged my application on 4th Feb 2013 IST and case officer was assigned on 7th Feb 2013 :juggle:


How did u come to know CO is assigned?


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

I received an email like

Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Dear my name 

Please see the attached information regarding C/Officer xxx xxx - BCCxxxx/xxxxxx - xxxxxxx - my name - Request Documents or Info.

...


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Zivziva,

That means CO allocation will be known to you only when you receieve an email from asking for further docs. am I right ?
By the way what further docs. he aksed you ?

In mycase, lodged final application on 23jan'13 & medicals on 24jan'13 & pcc was done log back and uploaded all the documents, didn't get any mail like atleast saying that CO allocated:
What could have happened in my case ? please let me know!


----------



## adnanr (Jun 26, 2012)

*Can you share status of your application*

Hello, 

Can you please share the status of your application now after CO assignment?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess it was long back... process would have completed by now!


----------



## adnanr (Jun 26, 2012)

*Please give me an idea*

I just wanna have idea about the time it takes for 190 class visa to be granted. It has been more than two months now since I had lodged my app and verification call has also been received by my employer after I gave the requested docs to CO.

how long would it take now?
thanks,


superm said:


> I guess it was long back... process would have completed by now!


----------

